# Smoking at the ASA Events...



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Is smoking allowed at National ASA events?

It seems like the rule varies by the location and I did not see a specific rule about whether this is allowed on the ASA website. 

Would be very nice if we didn't have to stand in a cloud of smoke on the actual ranges itself!


----------



## blazinsoles (Jul 23, 2013)

So step outside the cloud...


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Easy enough to do when you're walking to the range, but not when your on it or at the stake. No place to go!


----------



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't know if there is a specific rule on it , but it does happen. I detest the smell of cigarette smoke as well as the vaping crap , but it never fails there will be several smokers on the range. There will be spectators smoking along the range also , kinda distracting when your sneezing and trying to shoot.


----------



## derwet (Jun 3, 2014)

Scott.Barrett said:


> Easy enough to do when you're walking to the range, but not when your on it or at the stake. No place to go!


I agree. However, as narrow as the paths were in Augusta, there was no place to go at all. A spectator on the range who was smoking a cigar had several of us choked up.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I agree that there needs to be a rule, if not a ban on it. At Augusta with no wind at all, if someone in your group was smoking, you couldn't get away from it. Whether standing at the stake or walking back and forth to the target it is ridiculous that non smokers should have to breath that crap all weekend.


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

I am a unapologetic smoker, but I try to be considerate of others. I always try to stay down wind, blow it in the opposite direction, anything I can to make it to where nonsmokers don't have to suffer my habit. On the other hand, if I am being considerate and someone is very confrontationally anti smoking, my track record for friendliness is abysmal. I will never try to impose my will on another. I refuse to quietly allow another to impose their will upon me. I am sorry you guys had a problem with people less considerate than myself, but many are overly sensitive to the mere sight of a cigarette.


----------



## N&N Waterfowl (Jul 14, 2015)

Do people have the right to smoke....yes. Do people have the right to not smoke and not be subjected to second hand smoke...yes. In a public setting a person's right to smoke without a doubt infringes on a person's right to not smoke. Unless smoking is only allowed in a designated areas how does a non-smoker stay away from it? It shouldn't be the non-smokers problem. That is the reason smoking has been banned in almost every public gathering place, bar, resturaunt throughout the country. Why should a public gathering of 3D shooters be any different? If you are going to smoke, have the curtousey to do it in a manner that doesn't affect other non-smoking people. If that means you have to wait till you get to a designated smoking area on the course or wait till your round is completed to have a smoke, so be it! Sure as [email protected] don't light one up at the stake while someone else is shooting! I don't want to be subjected to smoking while I'm shooting as I'm sure a majority of others don't either.


----------



## dirtruch (Mar 12, 2016)

Well, hearing people talk annoys me, let's ban talking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

Ex-smoker here and familiar with both sides of the issue. There were a few smokers on L&K and 2 or 3 vapers. Vaps don't bother me, and for the most part smokers around me were considerate and were only smoking between shots when we were delayed for a bit and the delays on L on Saturday wereworse than Sunday on K. Noticed most spectators going down to the between area between ranges along the creek to smoke. i had bigger issues with the tight lanes and them being blocked by way to many non-shooters blocking the trail sitting in chairs and shooters having to do a balancing act with equipment to get around and over them. Love the spectators but a little situational awareness for all needs to happen. Smokers too.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

dirtruch said:


> Well, hearing people talk annoys me, let's ban talking.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let me guess.....you smoke?

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## BigThig09 (Oct 21, 2005)

I think I'm gonna start vaping. Quite a few guys I know that do it that also shoot 3D, and they are consistently on the podium. Gotta be something to it.


----------



## dirtruch (Mar 12, 2016)

Scott.Barrett said:


> Let me guess.....you smoke?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


No. I use an electronic. You can try it sometime if you'd like, I'm not stingy.


----------



## wetland man (Apr 22, 2009)

Yep, had them on out range. If you're a smoker, you can't imagine how offensive their 2nd hand smoke is to a nonsmoker.


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

I do understand. I remove myself to the best extent possible. If I do get out of the way, off paths and out of traffic, being careful to not let it carry at people. If I have done all of this, and someone chooses to follow me, especially outdoors, that is their problem. I even put butts in shirt pocket till I'm near a trash can. I know people don't want a cloud in a spot they can't escape. Man, I'm a heavy smoker and don't want smoke in my eyes while lining up a shot.


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

tmorelli said:


> I agree that there needs to be a rule, if not a ban on it. At Augusta with no wind at all, if someone in your group was smoking, you couldn't get away from it. Whether standing at the stake or walking back and forth to the target it is ridiculous that non smokers should have to breath that crap all weekend.


Should be banned in the woods anyway.


----------



## Sixx (Feb 7, 2014)

I shot with a severe headache all day Saturday because I couldn't seem to get away from the cigarette smoke. I'm extra sensitive to it for whatever reason but it seemed more offensive at this shoot than past other shoots. Then on Sunday I'm standing under the Lancaster awning and a guy walks up and stands there next to me puffing a cigarette just as hard as he could.


----------



## derwet (Jun 3, 2014)

Honestly, I've never had a problem with anyone smoking on the range before this past weekend. Even had people in my group smoking and it never bothered me. I can only blame it in the tight confines of the ranges we saw, along with the fact that there was little to no wind. The cigar smoke, I absolutely could not stand!


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

Wyoming should host some events if you want wind. It would be possible to stand on top of a smoker and not know it.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

The people are out in the woods.....next your going to say we can't shoot anywhere that has oak pollen in the air....

Or the dust on the road that does get kicked up as in London ...that roadway needs to be watered down so no dust using the air.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> The people are out in the woods.....next your going to say we can't shoot anywhere that has oak pollen in the air....
> 
> Or the dust on the road that does get kicked up as in London ...that roadway needs to be watered down so no dust using the air.


Yeah! Let's stand up against Oak pollen...uh, does Oak have pollen? Its a plant so I guess it does.

Ex-smoker and I've never been bothered by someone smoking on the ranges.


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Why can't we have all the shoots in Colorado??? Then everyone would be happy regardless thanks to the smokers. Might even be sharing doritos


----------



## Mark1976 (Apr 12, 2012)

I smoke on and off the ranges and know several that do. I am very curtious not to let it effect the others in my group and others around me, as do the others that I know that smoke out there. I know if anyone ever said to me that it bothered them, I would figure something else out, or try my best not to do it while I'm around them. But I can say, you guys sound pretty sensitive to it and I am sure about a lot of other things! I think a lot of people would like to see a ban on just about anything that they don't care for. Not really sure why we keep asking troops to go fight for the freedoms that a lot of people just want to keep taking away...and it's always because they don't necessarily like something that someone else is doing! There are a lot of body sprays that bother me, especially when someone swims in it, and the ones that put nothing on and have BO that would joke a maggot is not high on my list of likes...I could keep going, but by now you should get the point! I apologize to anyone that I have ever bothered on a range with my smoke and will always try to be considerate, but some of you need to think about just how much of your or anyone else's life you would like to see banned, cause our new world order is very happy to strip you of whatever you want! Smh


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Mark1976 said:


> I smoke on and off the ranges and know several that do. I am very curtious not to let it effect the others in my group and others around me, as do the others that I know that smoke out there. I know if anyone ever said to me that it bothered them, I would figure something else out, or try my best not to do it while I'm around them. But I can say, you guys sound pretty sensitive to it and I am sure about a lot of other things! I think a lot of people would like to see a ban on just about anything that they don't care for. Not really sure why we keep asking troops to go fight for the freedoms that a lot of people just want to keep taking away...and it's always because they don't necessarily like something that someone else is doing! There are a lot of body sprays that bother me, especially when someone swims in it, and the ones that put nothing on and have BO that would joke a maggot is not high on my list of likes...I could keep going, but by now you should get the point! I apologize to anyone that I have ever bothered on a range with my smoke and will always try to be considerate, but some of you need to think about just how much of your or anyone else's life you would like to see banned, cause our new world order is very happy to strip you of whatever you want! Smh


Very well said ....also like to add I'm sure the person smoking if you feel it's getting at you will do their best to block it from coming at you... Granted wind has its own direction ....but I know as my father smoked would cup it away from someone..


----------



## ncsurveyor (May 12, 2009)

My wife had two chain smokers in her group, it was impossible to escape it and its definitely distracting when someone detests the smell as much as she and I do. I always said, if I chewed tobacco, I would like to just go up to a smoker and spit right on their shirt or hair and ask them how it feels to have someone else's bad habit all over their clothes and hair.


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

Smokers should be used for target practice. Naaa, just kidding, kinda, but that's how I feel. You wanna smoke, go somewhere and have at it - AWAY FROM ME!!!!

And I don't care whether smokers like it or not.


----------



## slowtech63 (Feb 5, 2014)

I dont smoke but I love the smell of a good cigar. I am allergic to many perfumes and body sprays, hmmmm


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

bhtr3d said:


> The people are out in the woods.....next your going to say we can't shoot anywhere that has oak pollen in the air....
> 
> Or the dust on the road that does get kicked up as in London ...that roadway needs to be watered down so no dust using the air.


While those may be an annoyance, none of those is proven to cause lung cancer....

Perhaps we need smoking and non-smoking classes! "....and the winner for K50, non-smoking is....."!


----------



## psehoghunter (Aug 13, 2013)

I ask if it bothers anyone 1st...if it does in don't 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

My buddy and I were just talking about this. 

Outside it doesn't bother me too much. We have options to get away from it most times. Up here everything is smoke free and I don't see many smoking at all anymore.


----------



## derwet (Jun 3, 2014)

Like I stated earlier, it has never been a problem. The heavy air, tight ranges, and lack of wind I think lead to it being much more noticeable in Augusta. Do I want smoking on the ranges banned? No. Do I think it should be banned on ASA ranges? No.


----------



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

It's not just Augusta, every Pro/Am I've ever attended the smoke is there. The wind blowing 20mph in Paris Tx and the guy at the next stake is puffing like a freight train, now it's all in my face. You got a 100 guys setting at the opening of a range in Foley, I moved 5times cause people would fire one up. The fifth time I moved my chair the guy next to me fired up and was like I'm glad I brought two packs today. I went and stood by the port a John for a breath of fresh air! I can go on and on , but it's falling on deaf ears of smokers. 

The reality is they have the right to smoke , but where does there right end ? When their uninvited smoke enters my nose and lungs that's a violation of my rights !


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

You always have the freedom to leave. That's your right. If it's not your property, you don't have the right to tell anyone else what they can and cannot do in a public area.


I'm not a smoker, I've never been a smoker, I hate smoking. I do not have the right to tell someone they cannot do something in a public place. If I can't handle what they're doing, I leave. That's what adults do. Children whine about 'being subjected to' something when they're voluntarily there on their own free will.

Some of you are so anti-freedom it's more sickening than the smokers.


----------



## derwet (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm not anti-freedom. It's not about freedom, or lack thereof; it's about courtesy.


----------



## 04razortec (Apr 21, 2013)

Courteousness in all aspects sums it up. That esp, while someone is at the stake and can't move. As fa as smoking goes, the sight of butts thrown down made me MAD. And that's all I got to say about that.


----------



## Sixx (Feb 7, 2014)

It's all about courtesy. The one's that don't exercise this are the same ones that stand at the front door of a restaurant wearing it out as I'm trying to get inside thru their cloud. Awareness and courtesy go a long ways.


----------



## robinofthehood (Jun 14, 2010)

Allow me to bring some CHEESE to the party to go with all the WHINE...
Yup, I'm a Butt-Head.
I smoke in my house and I smoke in my truck.
If you don't like it, you can sleep on the porch and ride on the tailgate.

There are three things in my life the "establishment" has yet to take.
1. My carry permit.
2. My long hair.
3. My personal choice to use tobacco.

Remember, this sport is "Outdoors", not in a dinning hall or country club.
I like to smoke when I shoot. As a matter a fact, the more 11's & 10's I get there more I like to smoke.
I'll be considerate and move away and downwind and do my best to not offend your perfect world.

What do you want, a rule. Maybe under Unsportsmanlike conduct. Really... They don't enforce a lot of the rules they already have. 
I can see it now.
While on the course, smoking, snorting, coughing, cussing, pukeing, vaping, sneezing, scratching, hiccups, burping, spitting and farting are prohibited as the perfect people of this sport may be offended.


And oh yea, ncsurveyor, one dribble of tobacco juice on my shirt and I'd be the guy using your forehead for a ash tray...just prior to the head-butt.

And one more thing, winning has a whole lot to do with being focused and centered. At the big shoots there are and always will be, plenty of distractions and those whom deal with them the best will win.
If you are going to let a little smoke in the air ruin your day, maybe country club checkers would be more your game.


----------



## VictoriaHamm (May 3, 2016)

Distractions are one thing, having to shoot with a major headache due to cigarette smoke is another. There is really no way for a non-smoker to get away from it while on the range.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm a Respiratory Therapist. I work with people who suffer from diseases directly related to smoking. I've been a life long non-smoker. With that said It does bother me when I'm on a course walking from one target to the next and all I can smell is the cancer causing smoke from the smoker in front of me. As the person above me posted, "a little smoke in the air ruin your day" well to answer yes it does. Does me asking you to wait until you're in a more private area to continue YOUR habit ruin your day?
Smoking is a choice, it's not a right. Continuing to believe that we as non-smokers should accept it as ok is wrong. As this person also stated, "I like to smoke when I shoot. As a matter a fact, the more 11's & 10's I get there more I like to smoke" but then goes on to state, " winning has a whole lot to do with being focused and centered." If you truly believe this then you don't need to smoke while you shoot. 

Those who do choose to smoke while on a 3D course you need to remember that not everyone around chooses to have the same habit as you. Be respectful of us non-smokers and maybe, just maybe we'll be more respectful of you.


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

robinofthehood said:


> Allow me to bring some CHEESE to the party to go with all the WHINE...
> Yup, I'm a Butt-Head.
> I smoke in my house and I smoke in my truck.
> If you don't like it, you can sleep on the porch and ride on the tailgate.
> ...



^^^what he said


----------



## tbs (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm with you on banning smoking indoors but you guys lost me when you brought up banning it outside too. Really?


----------



## 2rott (Dec 5, 2011)

Not only should smoking be banned from events tobacco should illegal to possess. It's the worst health hazard there is. It kills more than all the illegal substances put together. It's only legal because of our politicians benefit from the tobacco industry. That said, I'm around smokers when I shoot & get the taste in my throat for the rest of the day. Smokers don't get that, because they can't smell it. I'm thankful my wife convinced me to stop smoking when we met 43 years ago. She saved my life.


----------



## heavyfire99 (Feb 11, 2003)

IM OFFENDED THAT YOU ALL ARE OFFENDED, AND THATS OFFENSIVE. look, opinions are like dirty buttholes, everybody will have one at some point in the day. fact of the matter is, who cares, I hate fast food, but i dont judge people who eat it. I hate cigarettes, but dont judge people who smoke, I hate guys that can judge distance better than me, but does it bother me? well..... yea that one does lol fact of the matter is, no matter where you go, what you do, someone will be offended with something that your doing no matter what. go out, have fun, shoot arrows, go home. how hard is that? 
THE ONLY TIME THAT SMOKING BOTHERS ME, is when i do my best to stay scent free and my family members light up near me when i am getting dressed by my truck. THEN i say something. other than that. to each their own.


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Calling smoking offensive is like calling a bullet to chest offensive. Or comparing smoking to something that only physically impacts the person doing it is for lack of a nice word "dumb". If second hand smoke wasn't bad for my health I wouldn't care if people smoked or not. But the fact is, it does affect my health and its not of my choosing. If you want to stick a knife in your chest that's fine with me, but just don't try to stick it in mine. Smoking around others is assaulting cause its physically impacting their health. I don't dislike smokers, I just dislike smoking. I dislike dipping too, but when I'm around them their habit doesn't physically impact my health, just theirs so I'm good with it. So lets compare apples to apples and not apples to oranges.


----------



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

Choosing not to eat a cheeseburger is one thing , but smoking is totally different. If a person chooses to fill their lungs with poisonous gas that's their choice. But, they do not have the right to force that same poisonous gas into another's lungs. If a person gets fat from a burger it isn't forced upon another. If you chew tobacco, you don't spit in people's mouths (gross). When a person smokes a non smoking cannot escape the smoke , who's rights are infringed on now ? Someone stated if you don't like it then go do something else , my response to that . Smokers are the minority on the course , let's take a vote !


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

PFD42 said:


> Choosing not to eat a cheeseburger is one thing , but smoking is totally different. If a person chooses to fill their lungs with poisonous gas that's their choice. But, they do not have the right to force that same poisonous gas into another's lungs. If a person gets fat from a burger it isn't forced upon another. If you chew tobacco, you don't spit in people's mouths (gross). When a person smokes a non smoking cannot escape the smoke , who's rights are infringed on now ? Someone stated if you don't like it then go do something else , my response to that . Smokers are the minority on the course , let's take a vote !


So, I guess your going to tell everyone can't park near the archery pavilion as the hazardous gas fumes from all the cars,trucks, motor homes.....oh how about we tell the factories around the sights they need to stop running to.... It just takes a little curtosy form everyone....I just can not believe in all these years this is being. Whined about


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

Im 50/50 on this one....

I remember growing up & Grandma would smoke 2 packs of Pall Malls a day.lol. I didn't have a choice but to be around it...

I am a smoker but I am a courteous smoker also! I'll be asking fellow shooters in my group if they mind if I smoke at the KY shoot. If they do,no problem! I can wait 3-4 hours to smoke a cigarette!!!


----------



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

bhtr3d said:


> So, I guess your going to tell everyone can't park near the archery pavilion as the hazardous gas fumes from all the cars,trucks, motor homes.....oh how about we tell the factories around the sights they need to stop running to.... It just takes a little curtosy form everyone....I just can not believe in all these years this is being. Whined about


Actually this topic has come up on AT several times over the years . Also your examples don't work in this situation. There aren't any vehicles on the course, local factories off products are dispersed high enough to dissipate before reaching us. 

I admit courtesy is the best policy , either wait until your off the course or walk to the John for a smoke /pee break. You all have shot enough ASA's to realize we are all packed in on the courses and there is no where to escape the smoke. 

I've been in groups with a smoker and when they ask if they can smoke , I say no if you don't mind. I've also had people step away from their group to smoke because their group didn't want it either, just to come stand next to my group. I ask them to please step away while smoking , most don't respond very well . Then there's the spectators that are standing in the middle of the trail smoking and you can not avoid them trying to get bye. Itchy , watering eyes with repeated sneezing, just how I like shooting. 

It would be easy enough to designate a smoking area away from shooting stakes and walk ways . Or maybe just the common curtesy to not smoke until you get off the course. 

I and others whom have spoken up are not being offensive nor whinny, we just don't want to smell smoke. There are a lot of bad habits out there , but none more intrusive on another's personal body.


----------



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

eclark53520 said:


> You always have the freedom to leave. That's your right. If it's not your property, you don't have the right to tell anyone else what they can and cannot do in a public area.
> 
> 
> I'm not a smoker, I've never been a smoker, I hate smoking. I do not have the right to tell someone they cannot do something in a public place. If I can't handle what they're doing, I leave. That's what adults do. Children whine about 'being subjected to' something when they're voluntarily there on their own free will.
> ...


So , should we develope the smoking and non-smoking Asa ? When people dislike something they stand up to it , that's how things get done and rules are changed . Calling someone a whinner or childish for standing up for what they believe in is quit stupid really. Take a walk through history , are you saying all the people who stood up for and did for there beliefs are titty babies ? There are to many examples to pick from to debunk your statement. 

I guess you agree with transgender sin the bathroom with your daughter too, and all those who object are childish . It's only when something is important to you that it becomes an issue .


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

> You always have the freedom to leave. That's your right.


Just wondering? What do all you smokers do with your butts? The stinking butts are one of the worst polluters around. They litter streets, sidewalks, in front of every store and people just toss them from cars going down the road. I have always believed anyone tossing a butt down should get a 100 dollar fine. I would put money on most of you just toss or smash them in the ground. As a club owner I wouldn't want then littering the trails and range. As for you have the freedom to leave? No one has the right to do something that effects others like drifting smoke on them, especially with all the health hazards associated with smoking. And what about kids? Are there any kids out there you are fogging with your smoke? It's a terrible habit that should be banned from all public places indoors and out.


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

I get some people can't go all day without smoking. But, there should be a designated smoking area behind the porta-johns at the start of each range. Away from everybody else who doesn't want to breathe it in.


----------



## Milo357 (May 4, 2014)

This might sound stupid, but what if there were smoking groups? I don't know if it'd help or not (considering how close some lanes are to one another), and I don't want people feeling like pariahs either. 

It's just hard, cause if I'm going to be honest and believe in personal choice, I'm not going to give a smoker a hard time, and more than I want a tea totaller giving me crap for drinking a beer. Just not on the range, ya know?


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

> and more than I want a tea totaller giving me crap for drinking a beer. Just not on the range, ya know?


There it is, not on the range! No drinking, no smoking.


----------



## 2rott (Dec 5, 2011)

Anyone that thinks smoking & second hand smoke doesn't cause cancer & other horrible diseases, has their head in the sand. Where have you been? My next door neighbor is suffering with emphysema. 2-3 packs a day. Slowly suffocating to death. I could go on & on. When I'm around a smoker, outdoors, I carry the taste of the smoke in my throat for the rest of the day. Horrible. I feel sorry for most of the smokers because they want to stop, but can't. The tobacco industry kills more people than everything else combined. History will someday look back on this & wonder why this was allowed to go on.


----------



## UncleBear63 (Jan 2, 2016)

Everyone seems fired up -- let's start complaining about spit tobacco.......I hate to get that on the bottom of my shoes....lol


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

Smokers should be allowed to smoke as it is not against the law. Non smokers have the right to ask them to smoke at a reasonable distance from them. We really do not need anymore intervention into our lives by governing bodies telling us how to live our lives. I do not need anyone telling what and where I can do anything. I did my 20 years in the Navy. If its legal so be it. If you do not like something that is legal to bad. Just don't infringe on someone else when exercising your own rights/beliefs and then we can all get along.


----------



## tmacXX75 (May 15, 2016)

I'm a non-smoker and as long as someone is not blowing smoke directly in my face, I couldn't care less who smokes


----------



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

Let's look at some examples : 
1) legal to pee , yes . Person pee in your nose, whooped butt !

2)dipping, legal. Person spit in your mouth, whooped butt ! 

3)smoking , legal. Person exhales poisonous cancer causing smoke into your lungs, shut up and quit whining!


----------



## psehoghunter (Aug 13, 2013)

Geez is there not a better archery topic lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## NC8point (Oct 5, 2012)

psehoghunter said:


> Geez is there not a better archery topic lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


^^^^^^^^ you said it brother! Seems like we have to find something to complain about, whether its smoking or to many shooters, etc. I just am thankful we can go shoot these ASA events, and that Mike Tyrell has this out there for us to enjoy. We could be without this.


----------

